

Extravagant Results of Nature’s Arms Race - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/24/science/24armo.html

======
fleaflicker
Worth reading:

 _Sexual selection was Darwin’s solution to a problem posed by the cumbersome
weapons sported by many species, and the baroque ornaments developed by
others. They seemed positive handicaps in the struggle for survival, and
therefore contrary to his theory of natural selection. To account for these
extravagances, Darwin proposed that both armaments and ornaments must have
been shaped by competition for mates._

